# Specktra Secrets



## Janice (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to this weeks "Specktra Secrets" community project. I encourage everyone to read the information below on how to share _your_ makeup secret for next week.












*All you need to do to participate is compose an email, attach your image (in .gif .jpg or .png) format to the email and send it to [email protected]. This is completely anonymous submission method.*

We look forward to reading _your_ secret next week!


----------



## concertina (Sep 21, 2008)

To the first one: Please don't feel bad and please share! There is no shame in drugstore products!! I'll bet you work it all the same!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_To the first one: Please don't feel bad and please share! There is no shame in drugstore products!! I'll bet you work it all the same! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, its not what you use its how you use it, I love to see all FOTD's whether you use mac or otherwise.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 21, 2008)

I agree!^......and to the second person, you are making the prices go up higher for the people who pay and if you get caught you will NEVER be able to get a decent job! So not worth it!!!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 21, 2008)

i wonder if the second steals from other people or from stores?


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 21, 2008)

I commend those who post secrets, they're always fun to look at read. To the first secret poster, please don't feel bad at all! I wish you would post your looks, regardless of what brands of makeup you own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as the second, I don't know if this person steals from stores or other people as well, I don't really want to know, but it's wrong either way.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 21, 2008)

Ugh. I can't stand people who steal. Get a job and PAY for your makeup!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 21, 2008)

Oops forgot to add, YES 1st person TOTALLY needs to post FOTDS regardless of brand!


----------



## hickle (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I commend those who post secrets, they're always fun to look at read. To the first secret poster, please don't feel bad at all! I wish you would post your looks, regardless of what brands of makeup you own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as the second, I don't know if this person steals from stores or other people as well, I don't really want to know, but it's wrong either way._

 
Call me crazy, but I found those two "secrets" depressing!  First person feels less worthy because they don't use expensive brands, and the second person steals, possibly for a sense of self-worth.  That's depressing.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hickle* 

 
_Call me crazy, but I found those two "secrets" depressing! First person feels less worthy because they don't use expensive brands, and the second person steals, possibly for a sense of self-worth. That's depressing._

 
I agree with what you are saying, I was just stating in general, I always look forward to Sundays/Mondays when Janice posts the new secrets, because they're fun to read. I was excited to see the new secrets, even if they are depressing.


----------



## user46 (Sep 21, 2008)

The joy of posting secrets is so that nobody judges, even though what they might have said is wrong or whatever. I just think it'd be a better thread if no one put bad things like "ugh theif!" or whatever. 

..no, that person was totally not me, lol


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 21, 2008)

The second secret is super sad, but the first one I do not get (I am not judging the secret teller), but there are plenty of Specktrettes (sp) that post and do not use any dept store brands on a regular basis.  So I do hope that he or she will feel more comfortable posting.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 21, 2008)

To the owner of the first secret: Please post a FOTD.  It doesn't matter what brands you use.  I have a bit of everything, expensive and inexpensive, in my stash. C'mon..post!!


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 21, 2008)

Agreed: First poster, drugstore makeup is just as good a lot of the time!


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_To the owner of the first secret: Please post a FOTD. It doesn't matter what brands you use. I have a bit of everything, expensive and inexpensive, in my stash. C'mon..post!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Umm... We still can't see it!!!!! We are ALL still waiting...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    (j/k)



To whomever posted the first one ... please post! We all want to see, no judging!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a friend who steals TONS of MU and she justifies it by saying inflation is BS, companies factor in that people will steal and that's what insurance is for, and she feels like some things just aren't worth paying for IE $20 for lipstick and blah blah blah...  oh yeah and the one I loooove (not really) we pay for the "name" when the product only costs cents to make and the mark-up is approx 200%... which if you really think about it they're stealing from us ( IE those are her thoughts not mine) sad... she has a REALLY good job so its not like shes broke... I think she may have a problem...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd rather see someone with amazing skills showing how to make drugstore makeup look fabulous than the same old boring looks using expensive brands.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 21, 2008)

To the first person: Please post your FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Having expensive makeup has nothing to do with anything =)
feel free to post. 

<3


----------



## Brittni (Sep 21, 2008)

To the first one, it's about the application and skill... not what kind of product. A lot of people buy high-end products thinking they'll get miracles, but truth be told that some people just suck at applying make-up and high end make-up or low-end make-up isn't going to change that. Please, post your FOTDS!


----------



## MeliBoss (Sep 21, 2008)

I love love love Post Secrets and I'm loving these as well. To the first one. Please dont be ashamed to post, I'm the same way I have vert little high end stuff...CVS is my best friend...lol 
I have no words for the second one.....just please don't get in trouble


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 21, 2008)

I actually love it when people post gorgeous FOTDs and all they used were low-end brands. It's amazing to me, so please post them!

What's different from Specktra Secrets and PostSecret is that you're allowed to express your opinion about these secrets. I don't know how I feel about this...on the one hand, I don't think that stealing makeup is right, but on the other hand, I don't think that we should judge the person because they were brave enough to actually out and say what they did. I mean, that's the whole point of PostSecret, right? Confess your secret, let off some steam, but without fear of judgment. I feel like if comments are allowed, people might not post their Specktra secrets anymore.


----------



## Janice (Sep 21, 2008)

I've been thinking the same thing as some others above, I might start closing these threads after I post them.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 21, 2008)

Please do...because I don't think it's right to judge the second person like others have been doing...we all sin in some type of way.

As for the first one...drugstore makeup is just as good if not better as some of the high end ones some times. I feel more comfortable working with my HIP than my MAC sometimes if that makes sense.


----------



## velvetfetish (Sep 22, 2008)

To the first one, there are a lot of great "low-end" (or drugstore, not sure the proper term) cosmetics. I've been branching out from MAC and have fallen in love with NYX and Milani! Besides, with the quality of MAC lately, you're not missing out on anything too breakthrough (sorry to say, but the quality has gone downhill quite a bit yet the prices keep going up... which is why I've been branching out and experimenting with different brands myself!)


----------

